# Beginner's Handbook/manual



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I am searching for a concise manual, a dozen pages or so, with pointers for the novice. Early next week, I hope to ship some slingshots to Marines in Afghanistan who are expert with the rifle, pistol, and all sorts of high-tech gear. But this may be new to them. They could use some very basic guidelines.

I searched for "handbook" and for "manual" here and struck out. If this does not exist, I will patch together some posts which, to this novice, appear useful. There are volumes of great tips and comments here, and I need to boil it down so that they don't have to spend hours reading.

Thanks


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a place to start. -- Tex


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Hey CAS...

The book that Tex mentioned above is good. You may be able to find a PDF copy on the web.

You could also download from SSF, the terms and definitions....two pages. Also there are several good posts in ""the art of shooting" section on the home page...this should get them started.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

CAS said:


> I am searching for a concise manual, a dozen pages or so, with pointers for the novice. Early next week, I hope to ship some slingshots to Marines in Afghanistan who are expert with the rifle, pistol, and all sorts of high-tech gear. But this may be new to them. They could use some very basic guidelines.
> 
> I searched for "handbook" and for "manual" here and struck out. If this does not exist, I will patch together some posts which, to this novice, appear useful. There are volumes of great tips and comments here, and I need to boil it down so that they don't have to spend hours reading.
> 
> Thanks


I am working on just such a project. Unfortunately it won't be ready for this year, but sometime next year it will be available for free pdf download on this Forum. In the meantime, you are welcome to use and/or modify the following, taken from a manual that I include with slingshots which I sell on rare occasions or give to new shooters.

Slingshot Safety Rules

Always wear eye protection.
Be sure of your target and what is behind it.
Never aim a slingshot at another person.
Do not allow children to use this slingshot
without adult supervision.
Inspect the slingshot carefully before each use.
If any tears, holes, or abrasions are found in
the rubber or pouch, do not use the slingshot.
WARNING! This slingshot is not a toy. It is capable of
causing severe injury and even death if misused.

This slingshot will handle just about any ammo that is neither too big nor too heavy. If you use stones, use only smooth stones as close to round as possible. Glass marbles work well for target shooting and plinking. For hunting, steel or lead balls work best.

What you can do with a slingshot.
Plinking - You can enjoy hours of fun simply plinking at various targets. Empty steel or aluminum cans make excellent targets.
Target Shooting - Targets are available for free download on the net. It can be very satisfying to punch holes in paper, especially once you get good enough to keep several shots close together.
Hunting - While a powerful slingshot is capable of taking small game at close range, there is no open hunting season in Panama.
Pest control - Feral cats and dogs running loose can be a serious nuisance. A well-placed marble can be a great encouragement for them to move somewhere else. I suggest practicing shooting at about half to 3/4 draw length, so you can sting them without harming them.

You are welcome to download the two manuals for ideas.

http://oldpeddler.com/biombos/manuals/bent-rod.pdf
http://oldpeddler.com/biombos/manuals/panama-biombo.pdf


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Outstanding gentlemen! Thank you very much. Especially the safety pointers will be good to convey.

Green Scouts headed to green Marines!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hopefully their current firebase is large enough to have a pistol range, but if not I know they practice with firearms when inside the wire, and they can improvise targets.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I will be sending you some PFS's when they are completed...you can send in another shipment. I am currently having them made...sending five or six so they can have a little competition. I will get back to you when they are ready


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm working on one to but it probably won't be finished for a while. Very good idea though.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Anybody who sends one, please consider including a letter. Right now, the two units are 1st ANGLICO and 2nd ANGLICO. Being called for dinner. Back later.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

This is the rear contingent of 2nd ANGLICO at Camp Leatherneck, Helmund Province, in July. Total strength then was about 135, mostly in small teams out with Brits, Scots, Georgians, Afghans, and others. Since the drawdown began, unit strength is down to thirty-something and a comparable group from 1st ANGLICO is in-country. Both are at smaller fire bases now and I don't know how the Allied support works now.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> Hey CAS...
> 
> The book that Tex mentioned above is good. You may be able to find a PDF copy on the web.
> 
> You could also download from SSF, the terms and definitions....two pages. Also there are several good posts in ""the art of shooting" section on the home page...this should get them started.


Thanks to Tex-Shooter and Sofreto, I now have Slingshot Shooting by Jack H. Koehler as a .pdf on my iPad. Yes, it was free, but not on all the sites that I saw. Thanks guys!


----------

